# Cold Summer recipes



## PoseidonofSea (Oct 31, 2017)

Good day all.

So it is summer where I am, and I want to learn some good recipes for evening meals for the season. Most of the meals I know are hot meals which are a bit unpleasant in summer.
I'd appreciate it if anyone can give me some nice recipes that preferably have a fair bit of carbs in it. I am a diabetic which is why I need the carbs.

Also, I don't live near big shopping centres, and the only thing nearby is a small store. If you could suggest recipes that are relatively simple and don't need too many grand ingredients, like miso  and stuff like that.

Thank you very much for your time


----------



## blissful (Oct 31, 2017)

Welcome Poseidon,

I just saw this amazing video on carbs and diabetes. https://www.diabetesdaily.com/blog/obesity-doctor-on-what-she-tells-her-patients-to-eat-492111/

But since you want carbs, I'll give you my lemon parmesan salad recipe. You can of course substitute cooked or blanched vegetables for the pasta part to make it even more healthy.

Lemon Parmesan Pasta Salad

Dressing: 
1 cup lemon juice
1 cup oil
2 cups parmesan cheese shredded
2 tablespoons honey
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon pepper

Mix up the dressing and then add one pound of hot cooked pasta shells or macaroni.
Add any of the following:
1 cup of chopped hard salami (or pepperoni)
1 cup of blanched or raw broccoli
1 cup of blanched or raw cauliflower
1 cup of cubed cheese of your choice
1 can of chopped black olives
1/2 cup of chopped peppers (green, red, or yellow)
(depending on what you like, add onions, other vegetables, hot or marinated peppers, different types of olives)

Refrigerate, this is best served cold.


----------



## PoseidonofSea (Oct 31, 2017)

*Thanks!*



blissful said:


> Welcome Poseidon,
> 
> I just saw this amazing video on carbs and diabetes. https://www.diabetesdaily.com/blog/obesity-doctor-on-what-she-tells-her-patients-to-eat-492111/
> 
> ...



Oh that looks very tasty! Thank you very much for the recipe and the video. I will be sure to check it out!


----------

